# Assessment of men: selection of personnel for the Office of Strategic Services-



## sean m (31 Oct 2011)

Hello,

This piece of literature, "Assessment of men: selection of personnel for the Office of Strategic Services", has been suggested by experienced individuals to read if someone is interested in becoming a case officer in the CIA. Of course CSIS is not, as far as we know, as aggressive abroad as the CIA.  Would anyone here believe that this book could be useful, maybe help to gain an upper hand, in CSIS intelligence officer selection. I have contacted CSIS about student employment as a university student, yet I have not asked them about this. What do the gentlemen and ladies here think about this book, do you think it could help.

Thank you,

Sean M


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2011)

sean m said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> This piece of literature, "Assessment of men: selection of personnel for the Office of Strategic Services", has been suggested by experienced individuals to read if someone is interested in becoming a case officer in the CIA. Of course CSIS is not, as far as we know, as aggressive abroad as the CIA.  Would anyone here believe that this book could be useful, maybe help to gain an upper hand, in CSIS intelligence officer selection. I have contacted CSIS about student employment as a university student, yet I have not asked them about this. What do the gentlemen and ladies here think about this book, do you think it could help.
> 
> ...



Ummm.... Last I checked, this was a Canadian military oriented site, not CSIS oriented. Two completely different organizations, with completely different mandates.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Nov 2011)

I would point out that the OSS was a World War II spy organization that was the forerunner of the CIA. The activities the OSS engaged in were a lot different from anything that the CIA or any other modern intelligence agency engages in, so I'm not sure if the book would be still valid.  

This  link gives an overview of the assessment/selection process of potential OSS candidates. 

If you want to read a very funny account of one persons experincies, including the selection process and training, in the OSS, I highly recommend " You're Stepping on My Cloak and Dagger " by Roger Hall 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

